# Never Beggars



## StriperAddict (Aug 25, 2018)

I tossed this into my grace blog over at the other forum but it could go here as well.. 
From Ralph Harris ~ 2013.

 If you ever fall prey to thinking that you’ve got to get yourself together in order to receive something from God (as I sometimes do), then this video is for you. Give 6.5 minutes to find out what God likes and why that makes life a lot easier and better for you.


----------

